# New Hairstyles of the Famous



## Californian (Aug 18, 2004)

*Here are a few new hairstyles that celebs either chose or had to adapt to for acting roles:*

Jennifer Aniston (wanted a bob)






Kate Blanchett (bald role- she hates it short)












Alyssa Milano (wants to go blondish)





Lisa Ling does Layers (her choice)





Short Shag for Norville (choice: from shoulder to bolder)





Sarah goes yellow from Garnier Nutrisse dye (has to use the dye she advertises for. Nya nya nya nya nya. Ick. Looks like yarn fluff)





Tea Leoni takes a short cut (for a movie role, but cute!)





Celine Dion goes chin length (tired of the 80's Foreigner/Steve Perry look I guess)





Jennifer Connely now sports bangs (beautiful with or without 'em!) http://www.hairboutique.com/JerkyFlea/01-2001/images/JenniferConnelly102800jc920.jpg


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's a pic of Reese Witherspoon with her new brunette hair!


----------



## Californian (Aug 18, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Here's a pic of Reese Witherspoon with her new brunette hair!





I can't decide whether I like it or not yet. I guess I like her better blonde, but the brunette looks nice. It's hard to adjust to! Tx for the pic. I like to check em out.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 18, 2004)

I think the brunette looks nice, but it's almost overpowering her features. I like her better as a blond. Maybe more light brown woven in with her blond hair would have been a better change?

Originally Posted by *Californian* I can't decide whether I like it or not yet. I guess I like her better blonde, but the brunette looks nice. It's hard to adjust to! Tx for the pic. I like to check em out.


----------



## Lovely2Bme (Aug 19, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* I can't decide whether I like it or not yet. I guess I like her better blonde, but the brunette looks nice. It's hard to adjust to! Tx for the pic. I like to check em out. *I like the blonde on her. It looks good. Blonde also flatters her though.*


----------



## Californian (Aug 19, 2004)

Or... maybe it was just a case of "if it's not broken, don't fix it"?





Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* I think the brunette looks nice, but it's almost overpowering her features. I like her better as a blond. Maybe more light brown woven in with her blond hair would have been a better change?


----------

